
Crypto Billionaire Sued by Sequoia After Funding Deal Goes Awry - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-25/crypto-billionaire-sued-by-sequoia-after-funding-deal-goes-awry
======
perl4ever
Matt Levine wrote in his column today, also on Bloomberg:

`“at issue is whether Zhao’s talks with IDG Capital violated his exclusivity
agreements with Sequoia.” I have to say, even if they did, it’s hard to blame
him: If you strike a deal to sell some of your crypto exchange at an $80
million valuation, you can’t really wait around for months to finalize it.
Crypto valuations seem like they’d be good for a day or two, tops.'

[https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-04-25/what-
if-h...](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-04-25/what-if-
hypothetically-yahoo-had-been-hacked)

